# CD Burning - Cannot load media?  Pioneer SATA device

## the_enigma

So, I have an nforce based motherboard, with onboard SATA.  I have a hard drive, and a Pioneer DVR-212 connected.  The DVR-212 is a combo DVD+CD burner (does many fancy types of DVDs).  It works fine to read from, both DVDs and CDs.  However, when I go to burn a CD (using either xcdroast, or gnomebaker, both of which use cdrecord from cdrtools as their underlying backend), I get the following from cdrecord

```
Calling: /usr/lib/xcdroast-0.98/bin/xcdrwrap CDRECORD dev= "0,0,0" gracetime=2 fs=4096k driveropts=burnfree -v -useinfo speed=40 -dao -eject -pad -text -audio "/storage/local/temp/01 - horny in jericho.wav" ...

scsidev: '0,0,0'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.33

SCSI buffer size: 64512

cdrecord: Cannot load media with this drive!

cdrecord: Try to load media by hand.

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a25 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 JÃ¶rg Schilling

TOC Type: 0 = CD-DA

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'PIONEER '

Identifikation : 'DVD-RW  DVR-212 '

Revision       : '1.09'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Current: none

Profile: DVD+R/DL

Profile: DVD+R

Profile: DVD+RW

Profile: DVD-R/DL layer jump recording

Profile: DVD-R/DL sequential recording

Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite

Profile: DVD-RAM

Profile: Removable Disk

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording

Profile: DVD-ROM

Profile: CD-RW

Profile: CD-R

Profile: CD-ROM

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R LAYER_JUMP

Drive buf size : 1267712 = 1238 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

cdrecord: Cannot load media with this drive!

cdrecord: Try to load media by hand.

cdrecord: Cannot load media.

pregap1: -1
```

Then the burn fails, obviously.

Relevant output from dmesg:

```
libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xD400 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xD408 irq 17

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113)

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0218 83:4000 84:4000 85:0218 86:0000 87:4000 88:101f

ata1: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/66

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/66

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113)

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3468 86:3c01 87:4003 88:407f

ata2: dev 0 ATA-6, max UDMA/133, 234439535 sectors: LBA48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_nv

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

  Vendor: PIONEER   Model: DVD-RW  DVR-212   Rev: 1.09

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3120827AS       Rev: 3.42

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xE800 irq 18

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xE808 irq 18

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi3 : sata_nv
```

I've added libata.atapi_enabled=1 to my /boot/grub/menu.lst

My kernel is Linux enigmas.petterssons.home 2.6.16-gentoo-r13 #1 PREEMPT Sat Apr 14 10:49:21 EST 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

My .config can be found at http://www.strudel-hound.com/config

cdrtools is version 2.01.01_alpha25 from portage.  

If anything else is needed, just ask.

----------

## the_enigma

Update:  I've updated to 2.6.20, and I get exactly the same results.  Anyone have any ideas at what else I can look at or what else I may have broken to cause this?

----------

## yngwin

Try using cdrkit instead of cdrtools.

----------

## the_enigma

I tried cdrkit, and I get

```
wodim: Cannot load media with this drive!

wodim: Try to load media by hand.

wodim: Cannot load media.
```

I'm beginning to think maybe the drive is broke already (about 2 months old).  I'll see what I can work out.

----------

## piewie

You cannot really expect to solve this problem just by swapping cdrtools with its own fork.

Can you read CD and DVD media with you drive? If yes configuraion should be ok. Get root and try to burn directly with cdrecord. Try another media manufacturer. Have you checked your /var/log/messages?

----------

## the_enigma

```
ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen

ata1.00: cmd a0/00:00:00:00:20/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 cdb 0x1b data 0 

         res 40/00:03:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

ata1: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0xd0)

ata1: port failed to respond (30 secs, Status 0xd0)

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0xd0)

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/66

ata1: EH complete
```

Ok, I checked /var/log/everything/current

Occasionally, I'll get the above spat out while trying to burn a CD.  It doesn't happen every time, maybe one in four or one in five.  Googling seems to point at a hald issue (https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/84603) or possibly flakey firmware.  At least, flakey in the sense that a cross flash fixed the problem for some.  I'll try to flash the drive now, and see what happens  :Smile: 

Edit:  Ok, tried to flash.  Well, tried to boot off a bootable CD, but my computer wouldn't recognise it.  So I tried to mount the bootable CD.  "No medium found".  Somehow it won't work at all with CDs, but is fine with DVDs.  I'm just chalking this one up to dud hardware.

----------

